# Utilisez vous votre iPad horizontalement ou verticalement ?



## Flav2104 (31 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir a tous 
J'aimerai savoir si la plus part du temps vous utilisez votre iPad de manière 
Horizontale ou verticale ?

Personnelement horizontale !


----------



## Arkange (31 Mai 2010)

Moi je voterais bien mais j'utilise les deux  il faudrait un troisième choix pour ça.


----------



## S.Jobs (31 Mai 2010)

Verticale, la plupart du temps


----------



## Gwen (31 Mai 2010)

Comme on dit. "Les deux mon capitaine"

Cela dépend de l'application et même dans certaines applications, je tourne le iPad en fonction des besoins. Comme dans Mail par exemple.


----------



## xsteban (31 Mai 2010)

moi c'est le plus souvent en mode paysage (à l'horizontale) ^^


----------



## aleximac (1 Juin 2010)

Horizontal, sauf pour la lecture sur iBook (je prefere une seule page à la fois).


----------



## Jellybass (1 Juin 2010)

La plupart du temps, j'utilise mon iPad à l'horizontale avec l'étui Apple fermé en triangle pour avoir une angle frappe idéal. Il va bien, cet étui !


----------



## ikeke (1 Juin 2010)

Dans la très grande majorité des cas j'utilise mon iPad horizontalement.


----------



## neo_cd (1 Juin 2010)

Horizontal mon capitaine


----------



## theo987 (3 Juin 2010)

Idem, horizontal ; ça a un côté "16/9ème" que je trouve plus agréable... Pour Keynote et Mail c'est impératif, de toute façon. Mais Facebook refuse de rester en paysage, la page d'accueil reste en portrait. Vivement une version iPad.


----------



## ikeke (3 Juin 2010)

theo987 a dit:


> Mais Facebook refuse de rester en paysage, la page d'accueil reste en portrait. Vivement une version iPad.



Curieux, j'utilise Facebook sur mon iPad plusieurs fois par jour et ne rencontre absolument aucun problème. Pourtant je suis systématiquement en mode paysage.


----------



## Jellybass (3 Juin 2010)

theo987 a dit:


> Mais Facebook refuse de rester en paysage, la page d'accueil reste en portrait. Vivement une version iPad.



Je n'utilise pas FaceBook mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils sortent une appli iPad. C'est un peu comme pour l'appli MacG, ça a du sens sur l'iPhone, mais sur l'iPad, il est plus comfortable d'utiliser le site web.


----------



## Flav2104 (3 Juin 2010)

Facebook est très agréable sur safari !

L'écran est assez grand


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Juin 2010)

Ca dépend des applications mais assez souvent, c'est à l'horizontale...

Sur safari, en revanche, je préfère rester en mode vertical...


----------



## iLooo (3 Juin 2010)

... Mais c'est tout l'intérêt de l'iPad: de le tourner tout le temps.
Moi je navigue avec safari on paysage (les lettres sont plus grosses et les liens plus faciles à cliquer) puis dès que j'ai trouvé l'article qui m'intéresse (sur iG par exemple) hop, je tourne et double clique sur le paragraphe, pour une lecture confortable de l'article en pleine page.
Mail? Trier et ranger en paysage, lire en plein écran en portrait, répondre à nouveau en paysage (pour le grand clavier), etc...


----------



## pitou_92 (3 Juin 2010)

Verticale, sauf pour taper des textes, ...


----------

